# اقتراح لعمل منتدي فرعي



## Yes_Or_No (23 مارس 2006)

*اقتراح لعمل منتدي فرعي*

اقترح وجود منتدي فراعي داخل منتدي التصميم يكون خاص بتطوير المواقع والمنتديات 

كي تتيح ليا الفرصه ولغيري وضع مواضيع خاصه بذالك وشكرا


----------



## ++menooo++ (23 مارس 2006)

اقتراح جميل و حيكون مفيد للمنتدى


----------



## Yes_Or_No (24 مارس 2006)

اتمني بجد ان الادمن روك يشوف الطلب ده ويقول ايه رأيه


----------



## Yes_Or_No (27 مارس 2006)

*شكل الاقتراح معجبش حد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## My Rock (31 مارس 2006)

*الاقتراح رائع و انا مفكر ان انفذه من فترة, لكن تنقصنا المادة و المواضيع, فهل مستعد ان تدعم القسم بالمواضيع المفيدة؟*

*اذا كان نعم سيفتح الموضوع بأسرع وقت...*


----------



## ++menooo++ (31 مارس 2006)

لو يس اور نو وضح اكتر يمكن اساعده


----------



## ثائر (31 مارس 2006)

ممكن انا ان اقترح بعض الاقتراحات التي تساعد في تطوير منتدانا هذا في مجال الحماية و التصاريح و الشكل ايضا ارجو ان تتاح لنا فرصة المساعدة


----------



## pola (31 مارس 2006)

انا موافق يا روك على الاقتراح الجميل دة
و انا مستعد على الاشراف علية دة لو سمحتلى


----------



## My Rock (31 مارس 2006)

*طيب, نشوف كم عضو مستعد للتفاعل في القسم و تمديده بالمواضيع المفيدة و حنختار كم مشرف لهذه المهمة السعبة*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## pola (31 مارس 2006)

اوكية يا روك
انا ان شاء اللة جاهز 
و جاهز بالموضيع


----------



## Yes_Or_No (31 مارس 2006)

*وانا ايضا جاهز جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## My Rock (31 مارس 2006)

*طيب, مادام في شباب جاهزين اذن الفكرة تطرح و تعالج و من ثم تنفذ و تعلن لاحقا*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## ++menooo++ (31 مارس 2006)

و انا جاهز بالموضيع فقط
بدون اشراف لانه مش حقى
بس لازم مزيد من التوضيح و لكن مستعد برده


----------



## Yes_Or_No (1 أبريل 2006)

*ميه ميه وياريت نعمل فريق عمل مسيحي للعمل في اي وقت علي تصميم الجديد للمواقع المسيحيه مجانا*


----------



## pola (1 أبريل 2006)

فكرة حلوة و انا ان شاء اللة مستعد
للانضمام الى هذا الفريق


----------



## ثائر (1 أبريل 2006)

Yes_Or_No قال:
			
		

> *ميه ميه وياريت نعمل فريق عمل مسيحي للعمل في اي وقت علي تصميم الجديد للمواقع المسيحيه مجانا*


 
و الله يا ريت فعلا يكون هناك دعم من ناحية التصاميم مجانا للمواقع المسيحية فكرة اكثر من رائعة


----------



## ثائر (1 أبريل 2006)

بل ايضا تكون مهمة الفريق هي تأمين التصاميم مجانا و مساعدة المواقع فنيا و حمايتها من الاختراق و كذلك نشرها و عمل الدعاية اللازمة و محاولة تعيين مشرفين فيها اذا استلزم الامر


----------



## Yes_Or_No (2 أبريل 2006)

اكيد يا استاذي وكمان هيكون لينا موقع كمان بس ياريت اللي عاوز يتشرك في الفريق ده يبعتلي رساله خاصه


----------



## My Rock (3 أبريل 2006)

*فكرة الفريق ستطلق مع اطلاق القسم, سيكون موضوع مثبت و كل عضو يسجل اشتراكه, و لو على الموقع, انا مستعد شرائه و استضافته لو الفكرة كبرت و احلوت و لقت دعم من البقية... *


----------



## Yes_Or_No (3 أبريل 2006)

ياروك لازم كل الفريق يساهم في فلوس الموقع علشان مش تبقي تقيله علي حد ياريت تبقي تكلمني في الماسنجر وهقولك علي اهداف السايت اللي هيبقي لخدمه المواقع المسيحيه 
وكمان هيبقي في استضافه للمواقع المسيحيه المصريه وغيرها بأجور بسسيطه جداااااااااااااااا


----------

